# Fried Turkey - Gravy?



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

OK so here I am all excited that I will be trying my first fried turkey this year, but my mom brought up a good point...What about gravy?

Gravy is more important to me than the actual bird. I like for the stuff. What do all you turkey fryers do about gravy? Please give me some good suggestions or I don't know what I will do. Without my yearly turkey day gravy infusion I might just wither away to nothing


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2005)

Roast the turkey internal parts, supplemented with more turkey and/or chicken parts purchased separately.  This gives you roasted parts for stock and fond for the gravy.  Deglaze the roasting pan with some red wine.

Make the stock and supplement with canned if necessary.

Make a peanut butter colored roux, 2 Tb each of flour and fat for each cup of stock) and whisk in the stock, deglazing liquid and seasonings such as garlic, onion and sage.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2005)

You are a lifesaver. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2005)

You're welcome, GB.

It's good practice.  My daughter is cooking Thanksgiving dinner for the first time and she'll be wanting some help with the whole spread, including gravy.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree with Andy...just what I'd do.


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm old fashioned, Andy...I'd do it a little differnetly.

First of all, if you can find some chicken fat, that would be wonderful. If not, bacon grease will do.
In a good-sized sauce-pan, boil your giblets, turkey neck, and chicken fat until the liquid is gone and it's almost burned. Add chicken stock, bring back to a boil, and add chopped giblets. Let cool in fridge, skim off the fat, (or use bacon grease) and make a roux with the fat and and an equal amount of flour in a sauce-pan. Add liquid/gel from the boiled giblets, seasonings, and more liquid of choice as needed (1 can of cream of chicken soup or good brand of turkey gravy works great).
Let cook until thickened.

If you use the soup or gravy, go easy on the salt.  

Never fear...Grandma's here!


----------

